# Nice Speck off the Beach



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Picked this up behind the Holiday Inn at 7PM. Beautiful Night & the Surf is as calm as a lake. Got it on my Favorite Lure a 1 oz Blue & Silver Kastmaster.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

that appears to be a weakfish?

i guess u could call them specks too

personally i have yet to catch a speckled trout in the surf- only in the inlets.
Weakfish seems to be potentially around anywhere with rocks


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> that appears to be a weakfish?
> 
> i guess u could call them specks too
> 
> ...


That's what I thought it was but some guy said it was a speckled Trout?? What ever it is it was fun catching & will be dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Fish*

that is a weafish/Gray Trout per my fishing photo chart
you right on bluefish1928


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*walk*

do you walk over to Holiday Inn from the Oceanlakes ?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Make sure you know the difference. Speckled trout (aka sea trout, specks, or just trout around here) 12" vs 14" minimum and you can only keep 1 weakie/day. Trout have more rounded spots, and have spots on the tails and fins, while the weakfish won't. Still a nice fish.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a Weakfish Ron, Nice work!
You'll enjoy that at dinner, yummy!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> That's what I thought it was but some guy said it was a speckled Trout?? What ever it is it was fun catching & will be dinner tomorrow night!


trust me

A LOT of ppl fail to distinguish weakfish and speckled seatrout

both called trout

speckled trout are also known as spotted seatrout and winter trout

weakfish are also known as grey trout and summer trout

use ur experience to determine the species


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

beady said:


> do you walk over to Holiday Inn from the Oceanlakes ?


No I got 5 Golf Carts here at the house & drive down to the end of Ocean Lakes & I'm right there. Beautiful calm night the surf looked like a lake.
Didin't see anything moving in the surf just casted it out there a 100 yards or so. Nice little fight. Got her all Fillet up & will have it tomorrow.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice*

nice fish will cook up great.
Going to get me some of those lures and
try them out, :fishing:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

nice!:fishing:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a speckled trout:

http://imagess3.enature.com/fishes/fishes_l/fi0309_1l.jpg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. They have been slim pickens up this way.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What in the world does someone need 5 golf carts for?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Carts*

to park next to the other 4 maybe lol......opcorn:


----------

